# Frittata with Spring Onion & Ricotta



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

Buongiorno,


How do you prepare Frittata ? 

Flat omelettes known in Italia or Mexico as Frittatas are quite popular in Puglia. This version celebrates the Spring Onion Harvest of Apulia ... ( one can use onions of choice and availability ) ... 

FRITTATA WITH SPRING ONION AND RICOTTA ...

3 tblsp. Evoo
1 Bunch of Green Spring Onion 
8 Large Eggs
6 ounces of Ricotta ( I use my home made )
1/2 cup chopped fresh Italian parsley - flat leaf
1/2 tsp. salt
Black pepper freshly grounded to taste
2 tablespoons of milk 
*** garlic and fresh herbs can be added to taste 
Reggiano Parmesan - freshly grated 
Pecorino ( Luccatelli Romano ) - freshly grated


1. Pre heat oven to Broiler  ( *** see step 10 )
2. heat one tablesp. evoo in a 12 inch diameter skillet over medium heat
3. add spring onion chopped finely and sauté for 3 minutes until tender
4.transfer to large bowl ( drain evoo )
5. add eggs, freshly grated cheeses, parsley, milk, salt and black pepper to onions and whisk until well blended
6. heat remaining 2 tblsps Evoo and add egg mixture
7. tilt and swirl skillet : to distribute evenly. Using a spatula, lift up edges and permit uncooked portion to flow under.
8) cook until it begins to set or firm up. Reduce heat to low.
9) cover and cook until set: 10 minutes on low.
10) transfer the omelette on the un-done - flipped over side, to an oven dish and broil for 3 mins.  
11) do NOT brown 
12) slide the Frittata onto a large serving plate, and let cool for 15 to 20 mins. Then, slice into wedges and serve with a simple salad and warm crusty bread, a glass of wine or beer of choice. 

Kind regards, 
Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2012)

This sounds great copied and saved!  Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Princess Fiona,

Thanks. Hope you enjoy.

When you have two five year old grandsons, one has to adopt to preparing lightly spices and light on garlic ... Everyone has their own take on spice, piquant and garlic ... This is Spring Onion Harvest here and they are just gorgeous to roast with sea salt in oven !!! 

Happy Holidays,
Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi, this sounds  great!

I was going to make a quiche for Easter but, I may do this instead.  It will be less work and less calories than making a crust for the quiche!

Thanks for the inspiration!
B


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 5, 2012)

Margi, I remember that in Margherita di Savoia, near Bari, I saw them growing onions in the sand. I couldn't believe my very eyes!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Luca,

These onions are amazing ! We bought quite a few unaltered fresh picked and they are wonderful roasted with a drizzle of Evoo and sea salt ... However, for the Bambinos, I made the Frittata for protein ... 

The aromas are incredible too ! 

Thanks for note, 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Aunt Bea,

This is a lovely lunch dish ... simple, and non complicated for those who want something light --- a fab salad, crusty warm bread and some lovely wine ! 

Cannot go wrong.

Thanks for ur note.
Happy Easter,
Margi.


----------

